# Abaddon The Big Bad Despoiler



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

He's big, he's bad, he's the Despoiler! Responsible for 13 Black Crusades and bad hair fashion, Ezekyle Abaddon is a true Warmaster of Chaos.

All fear him as he is kit-bashed by the Chaos Gods to look even more menacing. Crunching an Ultramarine (yes Ultramarine) beneath his heels as the Warmaster poses for all to see.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see a smurf get his cummupence. Nice kitbash as well. Get t painted.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Seeing this really illustrates how dated the abaddon model is.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Not just Abbadon..alot of the character models need rescultped.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

pure undiluted win

a vast improvement on the original


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Unfourtunatley the pic doesn't show for me, only a big box with a red cross in the corner.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Other than the marine on the ground which looks silly it is fucking epic.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I also am unsure about the marine.

Otherwise, very impressive.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The work you have done on abby is perfect. The problem is the marine on the ground is not flat. Abby is standing on his knee and the leg is still bent. Likewise if he had his weight on the marines head it would have rolled back. Straighten the marines leg that abby in on and file him down so he gives abby less additional height, and have him half submerged in mud or something. Suitably epic for the despoiler.
Rep for creating the new abbadon model.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good kitbash. My personal suggestion for the marine would be to have it face down. This will give a much more stable looking area for your main figure to pose.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lets see this bad boy painted up! Thats a nice way to spruce up Abbadon


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

This is an excellent conversion. Well done.

I'm not sure that I like the pose on his claw hand. It doesn't look terribly natural, and I'm not certain what it is that he's doing with that arm right now. Otherwise, I have no qualms with him.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice conversion 
+Rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent conversion, now let's see it painted!


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok recieved massive dislike for the marine being stomped. So here's something else.

Abaddon stepping on an statue of an angelic face. Got this nice conversion kit fro Scibor's Miniatures.







Let me know if it's suitable.

Cheers.


----------



## Scott The Warmaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Just like Abaddon to pose while crushing his victim! Very nice idea, rep.

Edit: Even without the Marine, he still looks great. Get it painted ASAP.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Your Abaddon looks great  Good job! The statue piece is definitely more suitable, you could always include a dead marine underneath the statue head :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

The claw hand does look a little unnatural. I think perhaps moving it either up or down a little bit would improve the pose. As it stands, the hand just seems to hang in a somewhat awkward manner...


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

odinsgrandson said:


> I'm not sure that I like the pose on his claw hand. It doesn't look terribly natural, and I'm not certain what it is that he's doing with that arm right now. Otherwise, I have no qualms with him.


Probably trying to balance on top of the marine. Seriously though, I love this.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

loyalist42 said:


> the hand just seems to hang in a somewhat awkward manner...


Look at Pedro Kantor, his power fist is doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks better with the angel face fallen statue, cool conv


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I have bend the claws. How is it?


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Inspired by Mega Nutz Justaerin, I had a go with Abaddon's personal bodyguard.






Pauldrons and helmets from maxmini.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i personally like the claw now.... the body guards look like their having a conversation though....

Left: what the hell is that?
Right: now i slowly raise my axe....


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now this is just getting too cool. They look fantastic. They also look like they have both seen someone who needs to be crushed like a bug. Totally awesome.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

The complete Justaerin squad.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very pretty; varied yet coherent.

The red topknot looks promising too.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

The Despoiler is done.

Not sure if I want to add anything on the cloak or leave it as it is.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mrchaos said:


> The Despoiler is done.
> 
> Not sure if I want to add anything on the cloak or leave it as it is.


Superb; especially the skin tone.

Given the brightness of the trophy rack, I would be tempted to brighten the cloak a little.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would leave the cloak as it is, but thats just my own opinnion and don't really have a reason for that. The bodyguard look amazing and nice work on Abbadon! Keep it up!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

cloak should stay as is, the trophy rack is not too bright that it warrants the brightening up of the cloak. It is missing something, some kind of design/decal should have gone on there to make it look more important. It might be too late to do that that now since you've weathered it down quite a bit! Great work on him though, I really dig it.

You SHOULD redo the base though. The grey isn't stark enough to contrast with Abadon. You did extra work on Abadon and the base aswell. Paint it an Ivory/boneish colour to make it look more pure and angelic and give the appearance that Abadon is stomping all over that holiness/purity!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

very nice mate +rep im actually tryin to kit bash him myself from plastic termys and lords


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

god they really do need to re do all the special characters for chaos because the one thing keeping me from buying abbadon is his shity model.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Personally I think his skin tone is too 'blue'. I'd find a way to green it slightly to give him a more 'dead' look.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Justaerin retinue completed.



Abaddon and his retinue.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Ace man, simply ace... Have some rep. I still think you need to redo abadon's base and make it pop a little more, just because it's him. That statue needs to be painted in an ivory not grey like the rest of the models... it's lacking IMO


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the retinue. Those maxmini heads, pelts and shoulder guards really are fantastic bits of kit. They really make the models stand out from the crowd.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Man the model really turned out well after you painted it. I thought it look good enough when it wasn't


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Where are the Justaerin heads from? They are awesome!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> Where are the Justaerin heads from? They are awesome!!


Here. It's a great site with some really cool products.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

badass sir, badass


----------

